

Database benchmarking - marktangotango

What&#x27;s the current state of benchmarking in the database world?  Are there any common benchmarks used that allow users to determine which rdbms is best suited for there needs, or is it still a matter anecdote and hear say? Ie I heard MySQL is fast, but Postgres has more features: paraphrasing not stating that as facts!
======
bredman
IMO this is the most widely trusted standard benchmark:
[http://www.tpc.org/information/benchmarks.asp](http://www.tpc.org/information/benchmarks.asp).
However not everyone publishes benchmarks and there are a number variations
for different workloads to consider.

If you are replacing an existing system I would recommend narrowing the field
of candidates and trying a few options with your existing workload.

